#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  8 On-Page SEO Practices That Can Make Your Website Penalized

## Bhavya

On-Page SEO is evolving continuously. So here is a list of eight old-school SEO practices that can get your website penalized. So, make sure to avoid these On-Page SEO practices.

1. Keyword Stuffing
2. Only Optimizing for Desktop, Not Mobile
3. Targeting Keywords for Traffic, Not Intent
4. Unnatural Way of Internal Linking
5. Using Unique Pages for Every Keyword Variation.
6. Spammy Footers
7. Cloaking
8. Content Swapping

----------

